# Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,die Auswahl für Kleinteile zum Selberbasteln ist hier in Norwegen leider nicht so berauschend,daher brauche ich mal Eure Hilfe,natürlich gegen Kostenerstattung.
Bitte im Vorfeld meine Ausdrucksweise zu entschuldigen,bin leider kein Elektro- und Technikfreak.

1. In mein Echolot baue ich noch eine Sicherung mit ein,um diese
drähte miteinander zu verbinden,suche ich eine Feuchtigkeitstaugliche Verbindung,davon bräuchte ich 2 Stück.
( erste Foto ist die Sicherung)


2. Von meinem Echolot gehen 3 Kabel aus,wobei ich aber nur eines derzeit benutze,nun suche ich sowas wie eine " Endkappe",welche ich auf das kabelende setzen kann,natürlich auch Seetauglich.
Kabel ist 5mm dick.
( Foto zeigt eins der 3 schwarzen Kabel)

3. Brauche ich 4 Schrauben mit Muttern aus nirosta Material.
Der Durchmesser ist mit 5mm angegeben und lang sollten sie 2cm sein.

Wäre toll wenn es jemand geben würde der mir da helfen könnte,wie gesagt der Markt hier in Norwegen sieht da recht bescheiden aus.

Der  STF  |wavey:



P.S.: Wo bekomme ich eigentlich VA -Stahl oder Nirosta Stahl Stangen her,bekomme ich sowas im Baumarkt in Deutschland ?
Und,kann man diesen Stahl mit Aluminium miteinander verbinden,durch Schweissen z.B.???
Oder doch lieber ´ne Alustange,da Bootshalterung aus Aluminium ???
Brauche ja noch eine Geberstange für mein Echolot.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Hallo,

die wasserdichte Verbindung der Drähte müßte mit löten und Schrupfschlach zu machen sein.
Die Schrauben dürftest Du in jeder Marina bekommen - nimm aber genug Geld mit die verkaufen so was als vergoldet.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## ralle (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Also das beste wäre wirklich Schrumpfschlauch. Über die Kabelenden und über deine Anschlüsse einfach drüber , mit nen Feuerzeug erhitzen (der Schlauch zieht sichzusammen und dichtet das ab).
Wenn du willst kannst du ja über dieses Schrumpfende nochmals was drüber schrumpfen um sicher zu gehen.

Wenn du willst kann ich dir verschiedene Längen und Stärken zukommen lassen. Mit den Nirostaschrauben sehe ich auch kein Problem.


----------



## ralle (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Vergessen - für die Geberstange  würde ich Alu nehmen !


----------



## Berni57 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Hi Seeteufel, 
willst du tauchen gehen?
Habe eigentlich in einem kleinen Baumarkt alles bekommen was ich für gewisse Reparaturen brauchte. Dürfte nicht das Problem sein.
Willst du das Echolot fest einbauen oder als Transportabeles  betreiben?
Gruß Berni.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*



Berni57 schrieb:


> Hi Seeteufel,
> willst du tauchen gehen?
> Habe eigentlich in einem kleinen Baumarkt alles bekommen was ich für gewisse Reparaturen brauchte. Dürfte nicht das Problem sein.
> Willst du das Echolot fest einbauen oder als Transportabeles  betreiben?
> Gruß Berni.



Hi,Berni,war hier schon bei Class Ohlsen,Coobs Bygg,Monteur,Billtema vergiss es.
Soll ein portables Echo werden.

Gruss Martin


----------



## Berni57 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Hi Seeteufel,
Ich glaube bei einem Portablen brauchst du gar keine Sicherung zwischen bauen.Die beiden Kabelenden kannst du  eben gut isolieren (Schrumpfschlauch oder Isolierband) oder Typenabhängig sogar total einkürzen und dann ab in die Kieste oder Koffer.
Die  vier schrauben bekommst du doch auch noch irgendwie ran. Sei Optimist,klemm dir
die Halterung und den Koffer untern Arm und dann in den nächsten Baumarkt. 
---_*Da werdern sie geholfen*_.--- Und in dem Fall machen´s  auch normale schrauben mit ein bischen Fett.
Sei gegrüßt und entwickel etwas Erfindergeist.
Unsere Vorfahren hatten  hatten auch kein V2A.

Gruß Berni.

P.S. Wenn ich  mit der der Sicherung  Falsch liege, werden sich bestimmt noch paar Elektrofreaks
melden.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*



Berni57 schrieb:


> Hi Seeteufel,
> Ich glaube bei einem Portablen brauchst du gar keine Sicherung zwischen bauen.Die beiden Kabelenden kannst du  eben gut isolieren (Schrumpfschlauch oder Isolierband) oder Typenabhängig sogar total einkürzen und dann ab in die Kieste oder Koffer.
> Die  vier schrauben bekommst du doch auch noch irgendwie ran. Sei Optimist,klemm dir
> die Halterung und den Koffer untern Arm und dann in den nächsten Baumarkt.
> ...




Berni,ich komme leider nicht jeden Tag an einem deutschen Baumarkt vorbei.....|rolleyes,da wäre das ja auch alles kein Problem.
Ich lebe nunmal hier in Norwegen unter etwas anderen Bedingungen,wie ich des öfteren feststellen muss,aber dank dem AB findet sich ja auch hier schnelle,unbürokratische Hilfe,was ich persöhnlich sehr toll finde.

Dann trifft man sich in Berlin zum Norwegentreffen und begiesst das ganze mit einem kühlen "deutschen" Nass...#6.

Der  STF#6


----------



## Berni57 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Seeteufel - wird schon werden. Was ich sagen will, übertreib´s nicht mit der Genauigkeit.
Hab schon Echo´s in Holzkisten gesehen.
Und der Baumarkt den ich meine, der steht in einem kleinen norwegischen Dörfleinchenchen.
Aber sehr freundliches und hilfsbereites Personal, die auch improvisieren können.
Und denk drann --- manche würden Alles geben, um dort oben sein zu dürfen.

Die Zeit arbeitet für uns Süchtige.
Tschau - berni


----------



## nordsidetuning (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

hey kan hjelpe deg med noen ting bare ser hva slags skruer du trenger mener lengde og diameter 
mvh danny fra larvik


----------



## Condor (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Hallo Seeteufelfreund,


wenn du die Kabel wirklich dicht bekommen willst empfehle ich dir unbedingt Schrumpfschlauch *mit integriertem Kleber* zu verwenden!
http://www.schrumpfschlauch24.de/product_info.php?products_id=152&XTCsid=894860084ece95dcee52e026d7f23342

Eine Geberstange kannst du dir am besten aus Edelstahl-Wasserrohr, z.B. 1/4 Zoll, bauen.
http://shop.ebay.de/items/__v2a-rohr_W0QQ_frsZ1QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em359?_trksid=p3286.c0.m359



MfG
Condor


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*



Condor schrieb:


> Hallo Seeteufelfreund,
> 
> 
> wenn du die Kabel wirklich dicht bekommen willst empfehle ich dir unbedingt Schrumpfschlauch *mit integriertem Kleber* zu verwenden!
> ...




Hi,danke für den Tip,das mit dem Schlauch wusste ich garnicht.
Das mit dem V2A muss ich mir mal durchdenken.

Gruss  STF#6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*



nordsidetuning schrieb:


> hey kan hjelpe deg med noen ting bare ser hva slags skruer du trenger mener lengde og diameter
> mvh danny fra larvik




Hi Danny,

tusen takk for din hjelp....:vik:

Mvh

Martin


----------



## Herbynor (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Hallo Seeteufel
möchtest Du den Geber für das Echolot an dieser Alluminiumstange aussenbords halten. Vieleicht kannst Du diesen Tipp gut gebrauchen. Für Norwegen habe ich mir ein Tragegestell vom Glaser mit zwei großen Saugnäpfen gekauft und ein Saugnapf so abgesägt, dass ich den Geber anschrauben konnte. Wenn ich nach Norwegen fahre, dann wird der Saugnapf am Spiegel des Bootes angesetzt und nach drei Wochen entfernt. Der große Vorteil ist, ich brauch den Geber nicht aus dem Wasser zu nehmen, wenn ich weiterfahren möchte und bei der Fahrt kann ich das Echolot benutzen   
Meine Erfahrung zu Kabelverbindungen am Echolot mit Salz und Süsswasser, ich habe nur schlechte gemacht. Jetzt habe ich die Kabel zusammen gelötet und mit Silikonsealing abgedichtet und Schrumpfschlau überzogen, trotzdem ist es nicht 100% sicher vor Korosion. ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg Herbynor.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Seeteufel
> möchtest Du den Geber für das Echolot an dieser Alluminiumstange aussenbords halten. Vieleicht kannst Du diesen Tipp gut gebrauchen. Für Norwegen habe ich mir ein Tragegestell vom Glaser mit zwei großen Saugnäpfen gekauft und ein Saugnapf so abgesägt, dass ich den Geber anschrauben konnte. Wenn ich nach Norwegen fahre, dann wird der Saugnapf am Spiegel des Bootes angesetzt und nach drei Wochen entfernt. Der große Vorteil ist, ich brauch den Geber nicht aus dem Wasser zu nehmen, wenn ich weiterfahren möchte und bei der Fahrt kann ich das Echolot benutzen
> Meine Erfahrung zu Kabelverbindungen am Echolot mit Salz und Süsswasser, ich habe nur schlechte gemacht. Jetzt habe ich die Kabel zusammen gelötet und mit Silikonsealing abgedichtet und Schrumpfschlau überzogen, trotzdem ist es nicht 100% sicher vor Korosion. ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg Herbynor.





Hi Herbynor,die selbe Idee mit dem Glashalter hatte ´nen Kumpel und darauf bauen wir jetzt auf.
Kannste mal ein Bild von deiner Montage einstellen,wäre super.

Gruss  Martin


----------



## Herbynor (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

seeteufel
werde mein bestes geben mit dem Foto aber ob es klapt kann ich nicht versprechen, mit dem Computer stehe ich sonn bischen auf Kriegsfuss. Ich werde es versuchen bis bald Herby.


----------



## Herbynor (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Hallo Seeteufel
es klapt nicht. wenn Du mir schreibst wie ich es machen muss, oder Deine E-mail Aresse,versuche ich es Dir zu mailen.
Gruß Herbynor


----------



## Andreas 25 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Da es neben STF eventuell auch noch andere interessiert, stelle ich die Bilder von Herbynor für ihn hier ein.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Danke Herbynor und Andreas 25 für die Bilder,sieht super aus.
Anbei meine Skizze , nach einer  Idee von Boardie " Woody",der das mit dem Glashalter auch schonmal gemacht hatte.
Derzeit sind wir noch am tüfteln.


Der   STF  :m


----------



## Herbynor (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Hallo Seeteufel und Andreas
das mit den  Bilder finde ich gut, dass es doch noch geklapt hat. 
Nun viel Spass und Erfolg beim Bauen. Solltet Ihr noch Fragen haben,könnt Ihr Euch gern an mich wenden.
Herbynor


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

@ Alle helfenden Hände :


Möchte mich an dieser Stelle ,mal bei Euch allen für die schnelle
und unbürokratische Hilfe :




herzlich Bedanken


Das ist das gute am AB,da " werden Sie geholfen ".....#6

Schöne Grüsse aus dem derzeit sehr windigen Stavanger...#h


----------



## Kunze (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

Hallo!

Und nicht vergessen die Sauger zusätzlich zu sichern...

Wir haben so mal unser Paket verloren... :c :c


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*



Kunze schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Und nicht vergessen die Sauger zusätzlich zu sichern...
> 
> Wir haben so mal unser Paket verloren... :c :c




Kann mir nicht passieren,habe ja immer " meine Frau " mit
an Bord.....

Gruss  Martin


----------



## nordsidetuning (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilferuf aus Norwegen : Kleinteile für mein Echolot,brauch dringend Hilfe !!*

hey martin dein paket is unterwegs 

mvh danny


----------

